# What kind of cheese are you?  Take the quiz.



## Karen99 (Jan 18, 2016)

This is very scientific of course. :jumelles::sunglass:


http://cupped-expressions.net/cheese/quiz/


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 18, 2016)

[SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2]*You are feta!*






 You are a salty, crumbly cheese from Greece.  You are overflowing with  charisma.  You are a confident intellectual who is very ambitious.

 Feta is one of the most famous cheeses in Greece. It is made in various  sizes, often as a loaf-shape. Feta is solid, but crumbly with some  fissures. Pure white, it has a milky fresh acidity. Feta was originally  made with either ewe's milk or a mixture of ewe's and goat's milk, but  today most feta is made with pasteurized milk and tastes of little  besides salt. Some people are put off by the strong salt content but the  salt is intended only as a preservative and is not supposed to  overpower the taste of the cheese. Feta can be soaked in fresh, cold  water or milk for a few minutes or longer, if necessary, to make it less  salty. [ Country: Greece || Milk: cow, ewe, and goat milk || Texture:  soft ] 


LOL!!!

Thanks, Karen - that was fun! 

[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2016)

*You are american cheese!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a smooth, lightly colored, square-shaped cheese. You are a classic simple cheese. You are cautious and practical and very down to earth.

American Cheese is smooth, with light, yellow or orange color. The cheese is usually cut into square slices and it does not separate when melted. It has a mild taste. [ Country: United States || Texture: semi-soft ] 
*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2016)

[SIZE=-2][SIZE=-2]*You are camembert!*





*You are a creamy, delicate tasting cheese.  You are refined and graceful  and very organized.  As a very insightful cheese, you like to ponder  the meaning of life.
*
_A very famous French cheese, Camembert dates back to the 18th century  and is named for a Norman village in which there is a statue of the  creator of this particular variety (Marie Harel). Originally, this  cheese was dry and yellow-brown, but after a few modifications it became  softer and more earthy. In 1855 one of Marie Harel's daughters  presented Napoleon with a piece of that cheese, saying that it came from  village called Camembert. He liked it a lot and from that moment  Camembert became known by its contemporary name. At the beginning of its  ripening, Camembert is crumbly and soft and gets creamier over time  (usually 2-3 weeks). A genuine Camembert has a delicate salty taste. [  Country: France || Milk: cow milk || Texture: soft || Recommended Wine:   St. Emilion, St Estephe ] _[/SIZE][/SIZE]


*Very fortuitous, because Camembert just happens to be my very favourite cheese... :yes:*


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 18, 2016)

*You are mozzarella!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a shiny, soft, round cheese. You are very imaginative and creative, but you don't like to stand out. You don't mind solitude at times and you love to do art.

The plastic, spun-curd buffalo milk cheese Mozzarella, originated from southern Italy. Pasteurized milk is curdled at 90 degrees F and the curd is cut. Extra time in the vat is allowed so that the curd can sink to the bottom and so that the lactic acids can soften the curd to make it easier to knead. The curd is treated with extremely hot water (200 degrees F) and is kneaded into a shiny lump. Bits of the mass are taken off cooled salted and are soon ready to be marketed. [ Country: Italy || Texture: soft ]

haha..well I'm a proud mozzarella *


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 18, 2016)

Chevres, dependable, generous, modest?  Eek. How boring. Lolol. Fun test, but I would have liked a greater variety of choices.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 18, 2016)

UGH - I hate the sight of blue cheese! 

You are blue cheese!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a soft, crumbly white blue-streaked cheese. You are very cool and mellow. You are very knowledgeable and wise and people come to you for advice and help.

Blue cheese is a white cheese with blue veins and a sometimes crumbly interior. This cheese usually has tangy, piquant, spicy and peppery flavor. Use in salad dressings with cream cheese for spreads. [Texture: hard, semi-soft ]


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 18, 2016)

Well, I'm feeling all melty and thinking of pizza...maybe this quiz is revealing the real us?  Plus, I'm feeling drawn to a tomato...Caprese Salad..oh my..:laugh:


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 18, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> UGH - I hate the sight of blue cheese!
> 
> You are blue cheese!
> 
> ...




Well I like you!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 18, 2016)

American.   WRONG !!!   The least of my favorites...   Dumb quiz.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 18, 2016)

> Well I like you!


 

waaah!  I wanna be pepperjack, or mozzarella.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 18, 2016)

Falcon said:


> American.   WRONG !!!   The least of my favorites...   Dumb quiz.



Aww, that's just sour cheese! LOL!

I don't blame you - I didn't expect to be feta - I thought I'd be mozzarella too, considering my ancestry. Or at least provolone.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 18, 2016)

[SIZE=-2]  *You are mozzarella!*





 You are a shiny, soft, round cheese.  You are very imaginative and  creative, but you don't like to stand out.  You don't mind solitude at  times and you love to do art.

 The plastic, spun-curd buffalo milk cheese Mozzarella, originated from  southern Italy. Pasteurized milk is curdled at 90 degrees F and the curd  is cut. Extra time in the vat is allowed so that the curd can sink to  the bottom and so that the lactic acids can soften the curd to make it  easier to knead. The curd is treated with extremely hot water (200  degrees F) and is kneaded into a shiny lump. Bits of the mass are taken  off cooled salted and are soon ready to be marketed. [ Country: Italy ||  Texture: soft ] [/SIZE]


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 18, 2016)

Falcon said:


> American.   WRONG !!!   The least of my favorites...   Dumb quiz.



Don't feel too bad, you make a great grilled cheese .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2016)

Don't know if this was an answer, but I'd rather be Danish Cream Havarti instead of American Cheese...my favorite cheese to eat.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm sorry - I just can't resist!


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 18, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Aww, that's just sour cheese! LOL!
> 
> I don't blame you - I didn't expect to be feta - I thought I'd be mozzarella too, considering my ancestry. Or at least provolone.



Awww....sometimes you just can't catch a break :notfair:


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 18, 2016)

Ok...gotta post this..


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2016)

*You are parmesan cheese!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a white, crumbly cheese. You are very social and talkative. You are incredibly friendly to everyone, but also a little lazy.

Named after an area in Italy, Parma Parmesan is one of the world's most popular and widely-enjoyed cheeses. Milk used for Parmesan is heated and curdled in copper containers but not before most of the milk's cream has been separated and removed. Curd is cut and then heated to 125 degrees F, all the while stirring the curd to encourage whey runoff. The curd is further cooked at temperatures of up to 131 degrees F, then pressed in cheesecloth-lined moulds. After two days, the cheeses are removed and salted in brine for a month, then allowed to mature for up to two years in very humid conditions. [ Country: Italy || Milk: cow milk || Texture: hard || Recommended Wine: Cabernet Sauvignon Pinot Noir ] 
*


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 18, 2016)

You are mozzarella!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are a shiny, soft, round cheese.  You are very imaginative and creative, but you don't like to stand out.  You don't mind solitude at times and you love to do art.

 The plastic, spun-curd buffalo milk cheese Mozzarella, originated from southern Italy. Pasteurized milk is curdled at 90 degrees F and the curd is cut. Extra time in the vat is allowed so that the curd can sink to the bottom and so that the lactic acids can soften the curd to make it easier to knead. The curd is treated with extremely hot water (200 degrees F) and is kneaded into a shiny lump. Bits of the mass are taken off cooled salted and are soon ready to be marketed. [ Country: Italy || Texture: soft ] 

I love virtually any cheese except I give American to the dogs.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2016)

Mozzarella here, too.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## jujube (Jan 18, 2016)

What the hell?.......VELVEETA???   

No, really I'm mozzarella.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 18, 2016)

jujube said:


> What the hell?.......VELVEETA???
> 
> No, really I'm mozzarella.



haha..well at least it wasn't..


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 19, 2016)

I am mozzarella - very close description of me.  Uncanny!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 19, 2016)

I always like to re-take these things with opposite answers. I am definitely not a Cheddar.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2016)

That's cheating! You'll take your cheese and like it, young lady!


----------



## jujube (Jan 19, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I always like to re-take these things with opposite answers. I am definitely not a Cheddar.



You want a little whine with that cheese?


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 19, 2016)

I am soooo very ready
[IMG
]

[/IMG]


----------



## jujube (Jan 19, 2016)

Q: What happened after an explosion at a French cheese factory?
 A: All that was left was de brie.

 Q: What do you call cheese that is sad?
 A: Blue cheese.

 Q: What do you call cheese that isn't yours?
 A: Nacho Cheese!

 Q: What is a cannibal's favourite cheese? 
 A: Limburger

 Q: What did the blind man say after being handed a cheese grater?
 A: "That's the most violent book I've ever read."

 Q: Which is the most religious cheese?
 A: Swiss, because it is holy.

 Q: Did you hear about the cheese failed to medal at the olympics? 
 A: It fell at the final curdle

 Q: When should you keep an eye on your cheese?
 A: When it's up to no Gouda.

 Q: Why do you always bring a bag of chips to a party?
 A: In queso emergency.

 Q: When shouldn't you believe a word your cheese is saying?
 A: When it's too Gouda be true.

 Q: What do cheese makers dance to on halloween?
 A: The muenster mash!

 Q: What did the Cheese salesman say?
 A: That cheese may be Gouda, but this one is Feta!

 Q: What group of cheese has been known to fly?
 A: Curds of prey!

 Q: What is the name of the country near Iraq that is made entirely of cheese? 
 A: Curd-istan

Q: What cheese surrounds a medieval castle? 
 A: Moatzeralla

 Q: What do you call cheese that is acting crazy?
 A: A basket queso.

 Q: What Welsh cheese must you always eat with caution? 
 A: Caerphilly

 Q: What do you call a cheese that is an alcoholic?
 A: Livarot

Q: What did the piece of Cheddar say to the ghost?
 A: I'm Lac-ghost intolerant

 Q: Why did the one legged clown leave the cheese circus?
 A: Because he couldn't get his stilton.

 Q: What cheese do beavers like?
 A: eDam

 Q: Which is the Richest Cheese in the world?
 A: Paris Stilton.

 Q: What do you call an oriental cheese? 
 A: Parm-asian

 Q: How good is a Coney Island gyro?
 A: Feta than sex.

 Q: What's the most popular American cheese sitcom? 
 A: Curd Your Enthusiasm

 Q: Why does cheese look normal?
 A: Because everyone else on the plate is crackers.

 Q: What did the street cheese say after he got attacked by several blades?
 A: I've felt grater.

Q: What did Gorgonzola say to Cheddar?
 A: Lookin' Sharp.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2016)

Even I wouldn't be able to come up with that many bad puns - thank you!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 20, 2016)

Mozzarella

Hey Phil, opa!


----------

